# Taste of the Wild Amount??



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

I am in the process of switching my 13 lb 11 week old baby (12 weeks on Tuesday!) to taste of the wild high prairie puppy formula from blue buffalo wilderness as I've seen better reviews here/everywhere for TOTW over BB. 

My question is, how much should we be feeding her? Currently we're feeding her 2/3 cup 3x a day. (We're still in the switching process on day 3, so we've got her on 1/4 TOTW and the rest BB all to equal 2/3 cup). Am I feeding her too much?

The reason I ask is she has UNGODLY gas. It clears the room!
I'm giving her vitamins and a daily probiotic and it doesn't seem to be helping.

Thanks so much!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Each pup is different on the amount of food they need. Your going to have to do trial and error to find whats right for her.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We have been giving our puppy (14 weeks now) TOTW since we brought him home at 8 weeks. We do 3 meals each day, one cup per meal. Early on he wouldn't eat his whole lunch but for the last couple weeks he never leaves any.

It seems like the consensus here is if they are looking too skinny or too fat then change the amount. Maybe once warmer weather hits we will need to give him more because he will be getting more exercise but for now 3 cups is working great.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Okay, I'll watch her over the next few days and see if I need to decrease/increase the amount.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Gia - for me it's winter when they need the most protien if they hunt & run every day - in hot weather is when I worry the most - lack of hydration will drop a pup before the cold ever slows them down - amount 2 feed ? what keeps the pup energenic and looking good - at the end of any day warm or cold = making sure the water in take is correct !!!


----------



## Shanbrier (Nov 29, 2011)

Our boy is now 1.5 years and we switched about 6 months ago to TOTW from Origen. He's doing much better with processing the food and digestion and he gets 2 cups in the am and 2 cups pm. We thought that seemed like a lot but whenever we cut back he gets ribby. Its all trial and error!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

@ 2 1/2 ye my guy gets 1 1/3 cups twice a day and its perfect. Just watch the pup as others have stated

As for the gas. I've found that both BB and TOTW cause the pups to have gas for almost 2 monthes. It will just take time for the pup to adjust to the higher protein diet. Probabaly doesn't need the probiotics and vitamins, just time for his system to adjust. My guy could clear a room out for almost 2 monthes when we switched to TOTW. A year later, no noticeable gas


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I recently switched to TOTW for my 12 week old puppy after a series of rejected foods (picky is an understatement) and I have been doing about 3/4-1 cup 3x a day because he is growing like a weed. He only recently started finishing most of the 3 feeding though, probably because he actually enjoys this food! He is about 19lbs now and that amount of food seems to keep him at a nice weight during his crazy growth spurts.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't want to start a free feed vs. scheduled feed debate.... but Miles eats TOTW free fed and he eats about 4-6 cups per day which is well over the recommended 3.5 cups that the bag says. Totally understand why many schedule feed, we like that he can eat what he feels that he needs so I would just monitor her weight since she is scheduled and know that this active breed will likely need more than recommended!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Wanted to add a lot of it will be based on her activity level. We noticed a spike in food intake this winter as Miles is able to burn more calories running since he never gets hot this time of year and I'm sure his body is working harder to keep him warm! Over the summer he was eating about 3 cups.


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have Milo on free fed TOTW as well. He eats about 3-4 cups on a good day. He's not a big eater but doesn't get ribby if he skips a meal or two.


----------



## Zaxtracks (Jan 25, 2021)

So I’m feeling very much out of the norm but my guy is eating 6-10 cups a day. He is 8 months old but looks healthy. He is very active but just seems to be double everyone else’s ?? On days we hike, he gets more and on days he’s at daycare he gets the 2 meals. Either way, adds up to an average of 8 cups. It’s expensive but his rips are just showing in a healthy way, wouldn’t want any skinnier so I don’t really limit ??


----------

